# проблема с сетью

## stroot

Привет.

Помогите, пожалуйста, настроить сеть.

Сетевая карта intel centrino 2230. Генту устанавливал с sysrescuecd.

Настраиваю сеть с iwconfig  - essid, ap, enc on, key.

dhclient скопировал с сд и он вроде как не работает.

Вот выводы ifconfig и iwconfig

 *Quote:*   

> wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"BooNet"  
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.472 GHz  Access Point: 50:46:5D:93:E7:A0   
> 
>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm   
> ...

 

Если добавить 

```
ifconfig wlp3s0 ip brd netmask
```

и 

```
route add default gw
```

начинает пинговаться роутер и другие устройства в сети, но к интернету не подключается.

Как исправить?

----------

## stroot

сделал с dhcpcd.

----------

